# SW project log



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

well finaly im making my 29 gallon into a reef

this monday i will be buying live sand and some live rock.. cant wait









my lights should be here next week
24" 130W Dual Strip Compact Fluorescent Deluxe Version with 2 x bluemoon

View attachment 63116


pic of the tank with just the water and a cheap 50/50 10 watt light


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

haha, alllllright. another one. man you can't get enough of these saltwater projects. good luck man and you better keep us posted.









J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

yes i will


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Trip turning off the flash on the camera, and then taking the pics.

Cant wait to see how this one progresses!

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

i'm hooked henry. lets see how this puppy shapes up. i'll follow closely.


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

looking good so far....


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

More Pics


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Leo10988 said:


> More Pics
> 
> 
> 
> ...


more pics till i get the live rock


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

24" 130W Dual Strip Compact Fluorescent Deluxe Version with 2 x bluemoon

would this light be good for corals like

LPS Hard Corals 
Mushrooms 
Soft Corals 
Polyps 
Sea Fans


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2005)

Polyps of what? Im guessing you mean Zoanthids, and yes they are









I think those lights would bein fine for everything you mentioned!

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

today i added 5 lbs of live rock and about 10 lbs of live sand, i plan to add atleast 20 lbs of live sand and a bout 30 lbs of live rock soon

some pics


----------



## waspride (Jun 13, 2004)

looks good, keep up with the updates.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

im going to leave it as is for now, since i just bought a 40 gallon for my Brandti that needs it really bad since he is in a divided 60 gallon with my reds


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

there's nothing wrong with holding up with responsibility. good looking out for your P. i will be waiting for your updates on the salt tank when you get to it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

night pic

View attachment 63494


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

fish i want in my tank

Kaudern's Cardinal 
Ocellaris Clownfish 
Fuzzy Dwarf Lionfish 
Sailfin/Algae Blenny

inverts
Electric Flame Scallop
Longspine Urchin, Black 
Marble Sea Star

can this work?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

good news just got a free 60 gallon from my cus...but i have to wait a month until they drop it of, so i took everything out of the 29 gallon and i put it back in the 5 gallon until i get the 60 gallon...cant wait







...2 questions

can i use play sand mixed with live sand?

can i do 30lbs of live rock and 30lbs of base rock?


----------



## Guest (Jun 2, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> good news just got a free 60 gallon from my cus...but i have to wait a month until they drop it of, so i took everything out of the 29 gallon and i put it back in the 5 gallon until i get the 60 gallon...cant wait
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes and Yes









As for the stocking, scratch the Lion and you'll be fine. Although I wouldnt reccomend the urchin!

--Dan


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

would i need a skimmer in my 60 gallon or can i just use a ac500?


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

You could, but waterchanges will need to be done more and you will spend more money on water and salt over the year that you can pay for that skimmer.


----------



## vanz (Sep 11, 2003)

Did you get the light yet?

I was thinking, don't you need a 30" light? The length of the tank is 30", unless you plan to hang it or something. How much did it cost you? I am still looking for a light for my 29 gallon, and I found a 30" dual with a lunar light for around $130. Not sure if that is a great deal or not, since I am new to all of this.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

vanz said:


> Did you get the light yet?
> 
> I was thinking, don't you need a 30" light? The length of the tank is 30", unless you plan to hang it or something. How much did it cost you? I am still looking for a light for my 29 gallon, and I found a 30" dual with a lunar light for around $130. Not sure if that is a great deal or not, since I am new to all of this.
> [snapback]1051062[/snapback]​


no not yet


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bad news, today i received a letter from the santa clarita courthouse that said, i had to pay $375.00 for my traffic violation...so that means no 60 gallon reef tank for a long time







but im still going to work on my 5 gallon reef


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

so far what i have in the 5 gallon reef

5lbs of live rock

10lbs of live sand

for filtration 
Tetra Whisper Power Filter 30

heater

hydrometer

1 10 watt 50/50 bulb

what else do i need?

what about test kits, which do i need

pic 
View attachment 63929


----------



## Guest (Jun 3, 2005)

No







Damn courthouse!

350 though?







Did you run over someone?

I would say get a Master Test Kit (Ammo, Trites, Trates, pH, Alk, sometimes Po4).

--Dan


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

that 5 gallon is going to be tricky to keep the parameters consistent. but it looks cool so far.


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Your going to add more Sand to your 29?


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Leo10988 said:


> Your going to add more Sand to your 29?
> [snapback]1052056[/snapback]​


dont have it anymore...hat to move all the rock and sand to the 5 gallon because i had to put the free brandti in the 29 gallon


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i just ordered the Free Cleaner Package that includes:

15 Nassarius Vibex Snails

5 Red Tiped Hermits

5 Cerith Snails

2 Extra Large Margarita Snails

is this enough for my 5 gallon?

can i add a cleaner shrimp?

how many fish in the five gallon?

i wanted a Yellow Clown Goby and a Percula Clownfish is this okay?

is 2 x 20watt 50/50 good lighting for the 5 gallon?


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

thats a good cleanup crew.

no, way too many fish. maybe the smallest yellow goby you can find will do well.

you can add a cleaner shrimp

the light is good.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

i got bored of the 5 gallon so i bought this 20 gallon at petsmart
pic
View attachment 64254

my cheap Homemade stand
pic
View attachment 64260


will have more pics later


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Nice keep those pics coming


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

more pics
View attachment 64267

View attachment 64269

View attachment 64270

View attachment 64272


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

man i love it. keep em comin.

J-Rod


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what lights to get?

24" 110W Dual Strip Compact

24" 130W Dual Strip Compact Fluorescent


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

id get the 110w. the extra $20 isnt worth the extra 20. 110 is enough for a 20 anyways. but then again, i do have 240w of pc on my 29 lol, but im overdoin it.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

illnino said:


> id get the 110w. the extra $20 isnt worth the extra 20. 110 is enough for a 20 anyways. but then again, i do have 240w of pc on my 29 lol, but im overdoin it.
> [snapback]1055178[/snapback]​


thanks, so i quess il get the one with 110 watts


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

fish for this tank

1 Clown Goby, Yellow

1 Firefish

2 True Percula Clownfish or one?


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

man i want a salt tank so freakin bad how much is all this costing you?


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

agreed, i'd like to have a salt aswell, i find them awsome


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Go for the 2 True Percula Clownfish


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

P.S. great job with the tank, it looks great


----------



## Aborlestean (Jun 2, 2005)

o right and i say go with the firefish there cool


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

great so far henry. i would go with 2 percula. their interactions should be awesome!


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

$24.00 dollars for the tank

5lbs live rock, 20lbs live sand, water jugs x 2, 10 watt 50/50 bulb all this stuff was $85.00 dollars

50lbs of salt, hydrometer $34.00

so far $143.00


----------



## illnino (Mar 6, 2004)

youve spent nothing... yet....

my 29 has sucked down about $900


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

bought more live rock
pic
View attachment 64561

View attachment 64562


----------



## TormenT (Apr 1, 2004)

i wish i could jump on the bandwagon with hese sw logs haha

looks greatby the way


----------



## mr.bearhasyourlady (Jun 1, 2004)

ive spent around 900 aswell for my old saltwater reef...its pricey but man is it worth it


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

just recived my free cleaner package...all alive
pic
View attachment 64942


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

what should i feed them?


----------



## smokinbubbles (Mar 25, 2005)

henry 79 said:


> what should i feed them?
> [snapback]1062392[/snapback]​


well as long as the live rock is alive you really don't have to. whenever i feed my queen or lunare, the hermits just clean up all the waste left behind.

J-Rod


----------



## Genin (Feb 4, 2003)

coming along very well henry.


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

smokinbubbles said:


> henry 79 said:
> 
> 
> > what should i feed them?
> ...


cool


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

Genin said:


> coming along very well henry.
> [snapback]1062569[/snapback]​


thanks 
Genin


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

just got my first fish, a Spotted Cardinalfish for 3 bucks









i dont have my camera, but he looks like this
View attachment 65885


----------



## Joga Bonito (Oct 30, 2004)

just found out by my mom that she is moving me to the bigger room. the problem is that i have to move my tanks and the salt water tank im really worried about. first i just got my first fish and i dont want it to die. so im planning to take out 50% of the water out of the tank, so i could move it. can i do this and not kill my fish?


----------



## Leo10988 (Feb 8, 2005)

Yes but trow the water soft so it wont hit the sand and it dosent get blurry.


----------

